# Art Project...(serious topic)



## lunos219 (May 23, 2010)

Well, I have to do a conceptual self portrait for art class...

As you may know, if you took a gander at my thread in the palette town section, I'm not into the whole fandom.

But, I am into symbolism, and I think that if I can get this right, then it would be perfect for my project. The problem is, that I don't know which animals would fit best.

I was planning on having part of my school building on one side, and my house on the other, with two "'sonnas" per say, back to back, where the two meet.

On the school side, I wanted to show how I am in public. I'm very mellow, and usually cheery. I like to laugh and hang out, no worries.

To a high contrast, on the home side, I'd like to portray how my home makes me feel. I'm usually depressed or angry... and am quickly angered, but mostly gloomy. At home, I mostly like to sleep and escape to the internet to get away from the real world...

Oh, man... Typing this down is making me fell like Tira from Soul Calibur 4...


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 24, 2010)

Tira... lol.

Anyhow, as for the "Gloomy Side" as it were, I would recommended something like a crow, or something black.

Otherwise, you could look here


----------



## Taralack (May 24, 2010)

This might be the wrong forum for it...


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 25, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> This might be the wrong forum for it...


I hope you aren't thinking that it's a good idea to put this into the den discussion.


----------



## Taralack (May 25, 2010)

No, but since you're wanting to do it as an art project, perhaps Palette Town. Since you're not making a fursona,.


----------



## lunos219 (May 26, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> No, but since you're wanting to do it as an art project, perhaps Palette Town. Since you're not making a fursona,.


Good point.

Now, if a mod could move this...


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 29, 2010)

I've been doing a little bit of thinking, and for your "Jolly side" I think that a tropical species would be fitting. You know how people could have taken the whole "birds of paradise thing" literally, and the rain forest, on the surface of sugar-coated images inside of the common man's head, seems like, well, a paradise. Or maybe an otter. They are associated with playfulness

anyhow, you may want to consider a badger or skunk for the negative, since both have slightly negative connotations. In fact, I know someone who always is saying things like, "Damn, skunked again..." and have you ever heard the word "badgered" before?


----------



## lunos219 (May 30, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> I've been doing a little bit of thinking, and for your "Jolly side" I think that a tropical species would be fitting. You know how people could have taken the whole "birds of paradise thing" literally, and the rain forest, on the surface of sugar-coated images inside of the common man's head, seems like, well, a paradise. Or maybe an otter. They are associated with playfulness
> 
> anyhow, you may want to consider a badger or skunk for the negative, since both have slightly negative connotations. In fact, I know someone who always is saying things like, "Damn, skunked again..." and have you ever heard the word "badgered" before?



lol... my art teacher says that... well, as for the happy side (dropping the Tira metaphor), id's say that i could easily get away with using a sloth. As for the other side, I think you are being a little biased, but I guess I'll go with the badger.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 30, 2010)

Read Animal Farm.


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 31, 2010)

Arshes Nei said:


> Read Animal Farm.


A background of the book would be nice before I SparkNotes it...

Something tells me that the book is going to be weird


----------



## Jw (Jun 1, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> A background of the book would be nice before I SparkNotes it...
> 
> Something tells me that the book is going to be weird



In a nutshell: pigs  are used to parallel the rise of communism in the USSR. George Orwell used a myriad of farm animals to symbolize the characters (pigs represented Lenin and Trotsky, I cannot remember their book names for the life of me). However,   many people were convinced that a book with animals as main characters is a children's book and the book was originally cast as such. Seriously, I could not make this up. 

George Orwell also wrote 1984, which I also have read. Very political author, yet could use animals to illustrate a point. Also, think of Aesop's Fables, many starred animals (Fox and the sour grapes). So here may be another diving point.


----------



## lunos219 (Jun 1, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> I hope you aren't thinking that it's a good idea to put this into the den discussion.


God, no. Last time I just took a peek at what was going on there, I saw a thread that said "what kind of male genitalia do you prefer?"

*shivers*



jwmcd2 said:


> In a nutshell: pigs  are used to parallel the rise of communism in the USSR. George Orwell used a myriad of farm animals to symbolize the characters (pigs represented Lenin and Trotsky, I cannot remember their book names for the life of me). However,   many people were convinced that a book with animals as main characters is a children's book and the book was originally cast as such. Seriously, I could not make this up.
> 
> George Orwell also wrote 1984, which I also have read. Very political author, yet could use animals to illustrate a point. Also, think of Aesop's Fables, many starred animals (Fox and the sour grapes). So here may be another diving point.


wow... just... wow.


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 1, 2010)

Edit: Whats your inner animal?
Mine is, Raptor, Wolf, and a Husky... I've changed from all three.

I'm sticking with Raptor, you don't see many of them around....


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jun 1, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> Edit: Whats your inner animal?
> Mine is, Raptor, Wolf, and a Husky... I've changed from all three.
> 
> I'm sticking with Raptor, you don't see many of them around....


Um... I don't think that he's going that deep...


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jun 2, 2010)

lunos219 said:


> God, no. Last time I just took a peek at what was going on there, I saw a thread that said "what kind of male genitalia do you prefer?"
> 
> *shivers*


welcome to the forum. I try to keep things civil when I post, but alas, I try in vain...

lmao

anyhow, here's an idea, try to find an animal that is notorious for seeming bi-polar, in general.


----------

